# need help finding cheap tire



## eddie h (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to get rid of my 2006 GTO and I need one tire replaced but cant shell out the 250 for the bridgstone is there a real cheep one i can throw on that the same size? i have the low prowfile stock rims...and before someone calls me an idiot I am already aware of that.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Falken tires. They start at about $116 each on discount tire. I dont think it gets much cheaper than that for a new tire but you can call around for used ones but good luck.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Just something to think about.

If I was going to buy a used car and saw one mismatched tire, I would not buy the car because if the owner cheaped out by doing that, I would wonder how much other stuff he half assed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Try:

Discounttiredirect.com
tirerack.com
1010tires.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> Just something to think about.
> 
> If I was going to buy a used car and saw one mismatched tire, I would not buy the car because if the owner cheaped out by doing that, I would wonder how much other stuff he half assed.


This.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with NRR, but, Just get a used tire at the local used tire shop, or off of ebay. I buy used tires all the time, nothing wrong with them if you know what you are looking for, no cupping, worn outer edges, worn inners. The price usually represents condition. Should be able to get one for $50 or under.
I also believe that matched tires increase value, but if you are just getting out of the car, get a tire and sell it.


----------

